# Uponor's Milwaukee® M12™ Expansion Tool



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone have Uponor's new Milwaukee® M12™ Expansion Tool? 

If so how is it? 

Give us a review

http://youtu.be/kpQ3GaaoBY8

What about the Milwaukee M18™ ProPEX® Expansion Tool ?

http://youtu.be/GNRo0T1oySc


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Plumb Bob said:


> Does anyone have Uponor's new Milwaukee® M12 Expansion Tool?
> 
> If so how is it?
> 
> ...


Your best bet is to let some of us get our hands on a sample of the product so we can film our own reviews. I would be more than happy to volunteer for this task, I love Milwaukee they are my brand of choice


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks awesome, I miss wirsbo.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a new one I'll be using Mon-Wed to run some water lines. I'll give a review when I get back from the job but I'm sure it will work great.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Nikolai said:


> I have a new one I'll be using Mon-Wed to run some water lines. I'll give a review when I get back from the job but I'm sure it will work great.


I will watch for your review


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have one. 

Much better than the hand operated expansion tool. The auto rotating head is awesome. I like the small profile of the Milwaukee tool also. Makes in wall jobs/repairs alot easier. I'm sure it won't last as long as the hand operated tool, but if your doing alot of Wirsbo it is a must have. I won't write you a review, but it is worth the price if you run alot of Wirsbo.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Pros - Compact, lightweight, auto rotating head, easy to use, fast - requires far fewer expansions than other tools I've used.

Cons - 1 1/2" kills batteries quick (to be expected), I had the "fingers" pop out of the 1 1/2" head from what looked like a very twisted inner spring. Once I got it apart I was able to disassemble the 1 1/4" head and swap the spring into the 1 1/2" head to finish the job, but even that spring looked terrible. I took a picture of the spring I'll post tomorrow.

I like it and would buy one, but I'm not sure on the longevity.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My M12 ProPEX Expander only does up to 1" PEX. You sure you don't have the M18 ProPEX Expander? If you do have the M12, then don't use it over 1" PEX.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah crap, yeah I have the M18. I didn't pay close enough attention to the thread title.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the M12....

Miles ahead of the old battery expander that came out about 8-10 years ago.

I really don't use it much, only on projects that demand the lowest possible cost.

But when I've needed it, it's been great.


----------



## Castiron (May 4, 2010)

Used the m12 at work roughing in up to 1". Doesn't have a lot of expansions per battery for 1" but way easier than expanding by hand. Given the choice If I don't do a lot of 1" I'd choose the manual tool. Always ready to use, never runs out of battery and lasts forever.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

So I got another M18(brand new) to use this last week and it worked flawlessly. Used it on 1/2, 3/4, 1, and 1 1/2. I'd buy one, but I would keep some extra springs in the case.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

lol--model numbers are funny. Its not like I don't have a few dozen other things to remember on a daily basis.

We have each size and both are great. 

I also like the stops in the plastic rings.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I have both the M12 and the M18.

The M18 runs circles around the old Virax expander.

The M12 does what it is suppose to do, but is kind of gutless on the 1" -- It'll do 1", but it's still pretty gutless.


----------

